# DIY AIO system for 20g long



## chx_101

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, but would like some advice as I want to start a nano reef. I had the JBJ system long ago with halides but that thing overheated so often, I gave it up when I had to go back to school 4 years ago.
Now I'm out of school and the Led systems seem to be working, I would like to restart again but this time want to customize it to fit my small apartment.

I'm looking at doing 20g long, and want to keep it All in one style to hide all the equipment.

I was thinking of getting a badfish reef system, centre style for the aio. Badfish Reef Systems - All In One Kits but saw on the other forums that this guy doesn't seem to manage his shipping dates, etc pretty well..though he makes fine products.

So I might consider just building one, like such Lauren's DIY AIO 20L Nano Reef - Reef Central Online Community

Problem is I'm not such a handy kind of gal. Does anyone know if there's a company who does this or at least cuts the acrylics, etc. in Vancouver?

Thanks!


----------



## kacairns

Industrial Plastics will custom cut/make stuff for you, but the cost might might not be worth it.


----------



## target

There are places that will sell the acrylic but when I was looking they didn't want to do custom cuts. Only large rough cuts. EM Plastic is who I dealt with. If you find the acrylic you could always stop by and I could help cut it to size for you.


----------



## indreamx

Im also looking for acrylic. Home depot or lowe would charge you 28-30 for the whole piece. What size r u looking for? I believe i need 15"x22". Let me know maybe we can split up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chx_101

Thanks guys. Indreamx are you looking at black acrylic? I would be highly interested to split if it's enough for the both of us. I'll design the aio tonight and see how much I need. 

Target, thanks for your offer! Will definitely remember that when I get the acrylic! Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chx_101

Oh Target, would you be able to cut the circular return hole and the "E" shaped cuts as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## target

If you are talking about the teeth as the 'E' shaped cuts, then yes I should be able to do those. And since the return hole looks small it shouldn't be a problem to do that either.


----------



## chx_101

Awesome! Thanks in advance Target!
I noticed Lowes & Home Depot only sell clear acrylic sheets. anyone know where I can get some black ones or if I can safely turn clear sheets to black?


----------



## indreamx

Chx, i was looking for blue or clear 0.22" thick. Let me know by pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target

I'd call a few places and get prices. Doesn't need to be acrylic per se as you don't need the clear properties of acrylic. Just needs to be a black plastic sheet. Here's a few places to call. I love Google.

Peregrine Plastics: Peregrine Custom Plastics & Acrylics: Contact | Plastic Acrylic Fabrication ThermoForming Vacuum Forming Manufacturing | Vancouver BC

EM Plastics: Contact Us

Industrial Plastics: Port Coquitlam


----------



## chx_101

Hi guys. This is my current design. Will need a sheet approximately 16" x 25" to do so.

Any thoughts, suggestions?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chx_101

Sorry. Poor resolution. Let's try again
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target

Have you measured the inside dimensions of the tank? It looks like your main panel would be 13" wide, but that seems too wide to fit inside the tank. If the main panel can be a bit narrower, say 12" instead of 13" you would be able to get a 18"x24" sheet which is a more standard size. If it needs to be 13" wide, then you'll probably have to buy a 18"x30" sheet. Is the 13"x4" lid supported on the aquarium trim?

You are planning to build this on one end of the tank like the example link you posted right? Or is it to be centered across the back of the tank?


----------



## indreamx

I need 15" by 22.5" approximate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chx_101

I'm planning to put it in the centre of the long side of a 20g long tank (the 30" side) but I was working off the measurements provided by the badfish reef system's 20g long aio kit...definitely wiling to short one inch if that's better..

Indreamx: pm'ed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## target

I'd call around and see what the cost for the amount you need is, see what standard size sheets they have then decide. Centered on the back will be neat. Got me thinking of plans for another setup once I get my 90g running. Maybe a 65g for my son's room.


----------



## Clownloachlover

try plastic works in Surrey. I recently purchased some sheet hair cell ABS in black for some overflow boxes I am making and it was a pretty good deal!


----------



## indreamx

Thanka for the info ill call them tmrw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chx_101

What kind do plastic works better? Any ideas of types to avoid/thickness to get? 

I'm planning to hide my heater there so definitely don't want it to melt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target

For what you're looking to do I would think 1/4" or 6mm would be more than enough. As long as the heater isn't touching the sides you shouldn't have any issue with it melting as the water will take the heat away from the plastic.


----------



## chx_101

Awesome. Thanks Target! It's great to have such great guidances!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

